# Illegal aliens or quality control for deer corn?



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is off our place near Uvalde. At least they put the lid back on.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Where have we seen this before? On everybody's game cam that hunts South/West Texas.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Don't mind the QC guys. . .they're just looking out for their (I mean your) best interest.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Why don't ya put a portable kicthen up in your pen w/some seasoning & a couple bottles everclear. Then see what good pic's ya get.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

that would suck to have to eat deer corn


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

protein feeders


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Brave to do that during rifle season


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

sundownbrown said:


> that would suck to have to eat deer corn


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## BuckBuilder1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Leave them alone...The guy on the left is my painter.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> This is off our place near Uvalde. At least they put the lid back on.


You know......if they were nice enough to put the lid back on I don't think I would be upset. I hope I never truly understand what that must be like.


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> Where have we seen this before? On everybody's game cam that hunts South/West Texas.


Sorry to have awaken the forum master. Bucksnort, maybe not everyone has hunted in south texas and had pictures on their camera like this.

What is so hard about just commenting and not acting as if everyone has had an encounter like this? Maybe, if we all sat on 2cool all day and saw every post, we might know that this is an everyday occurence on your place.

Pistol, I think that this is the funniest **** i have ever seen. Oh, and this is the first time in my personal life that i have seen it. It looks like there may be some peas on the ground. Are you guys feeding corn and peas?

Oh and by the way, I dont think that Uvalde is considered South Texas, or atleast where this lease is.

Just my .02 :cheers:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

BuckBuilder1 said:


> Leave them alone...The guy on the left is my painter.


LOL. That's some funny s..t! Attached is my standard issue response to all threads with "illegal" content so it will be seen again....and again....and again. Can't shoot (???) so might as well laugh at em.

A Chichada lies dormant for 13 years only to awaken and say.......


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

cornfed lawnmowers:rotfl:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

buckcrshr said:


> Sorry to have awaken the forum master. Bucksnort, maybe not everyone has hunted in south texas and had pictures on their camera like this.
> 
> What is so hard about just commenting and not acting as if everyone has had an encounter like this? Maybe, if we all sat on 2cool all day and saw every post, we might know that this is an everyday occurence on your place.


pretty sure you took his post wrong.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

buckcrshr said:


> Sorry to have awaken the forum master. Bucksnort, maybe not everyone has hunted in south texas and had pictures on their camera like this.
> 
> What is so hard about just commenting and not acting as if everyone has had an encounter like this? Maybe, if we all sat on 2cool all day and saw every post, we might know that this is an everyday occurence on your place.
> 
> ...


You're totally taking my post out of context. I was posting to make a statement how bad the problem is out there. Please accept my apology. Did not mean at all for my post to come out derogatory. BTW, I've always considered Uvalde on the south side of 90 south Texas.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bucksnort said:


> You're totally taking my post out of context. I was posting to make a statement how bad the problem is out there. Please accept my apology. Did not mean at all for my post to come out derogatory. BTW, *I've always considered Uvalde on the south side of 90 south Texas.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> True dat.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I mean what can't a good Mexican do with corn? I give Kudos to their resourcefulness. Maize Tacos beat Flour on taste in my book....$.02.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> You're totally taking my post out of context. I was posting to make a statement how bad the problem is out there. Please accept my apology. Did not mean at all for my post to come out derogatory. BTW, I've always considered Uvalde on the south side of 90 south Texas.


X2 bucksnort has nothing but good things to say on this forum.......and the problem is awful down there. Just getting worse every year. Heck I make sure I'm packing when I head to the blind in hidalgo county!


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

... Also I think if I had been on foot from the border I would eat just about anything I could find. 


It will go good with all the stuff they find in your hunting cabin when they break in.
Of course if you are in East Texas the locals will help themselves. 
It's a tough world, arms up.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Just add water and that stuff softens right up!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Are you from Conroe or California??? Maybe round the Bay Area??



buckcrshr said:


> Sorry to have awaken the forum master. Bucksnort, maybe not everyone has hunted in south texas and had pictures on their camera like this.
> 
> What is so hard about just commenting and not acting as if everyone has had an encounter like this? Maybe, if we all sat on 2cool all day and saw every post, we might know that this is an everyday occurence on your place.
> 
> Just my .02 :cheers:


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

They are here illegally and it is a big problem. Get them the hell out of here. Seal the boarders. The US will never be able to help the proverty problem in this world. We are only 5% of the worlds population.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

poverty, sorry typo


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is a serious problem I agree. Its irreversible at this point IMO, unless drastic measures are taken. There wont be any drastic measures taken with the clown we have in office now. 

Funny thing about this picture, we saw it Saturday night at the cabin, right after one of the old timers on this ranch told us they have never had any illegals on camera.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I don't think they eat it. With the price of corn now days they are probably selling it. It is almost worth the same as drugs coming across.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> You're totally taking my post out of context. I was posting to make a statement how bad the problem is out there. Please accept my apology. Did not mean at all for my post to come out derogatory. BTW, I've always considered Uvalde on the south side of 90 south Texas.


Don't put up with that stuff Bucksnort. You're the "Forum Master!" Just ban him.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Don't put up with that stuff Bucksnort. You're the "Forum Master!" Just ban him.


LOL, now you know good & well that that title has absolutely no power. Thank goodness. I might be dangerous with power.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

chapman53559 said:


> ... Also I think if I had been on foot from the border I would eat just about anything I could find.
> 
> It will go good with all the stuff they find in your hunting cabin when they break in.
> Of course if you are in East Texas the locals will help themselves.
> It's a tough world, arms up.


Seems like the hill country is the only place you won't get robbed blind these days.


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> You're totally taking my post out of context. I was posting to make a statement how bad the problem is out there. Please accept my apology. Did not mean at all for my post to come out derogatory. BTW, I've always considered Uvalde on the south side of 90 south Texas.


Not a problem, it just seemed that you were emphasizing that anyone posting something of this nature was an idiot since it seems it is everywhere.

Apparently that is not how you meant it. Anyhow, it is a problem and i guess that there will be more pictures in the future of this issue.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

buckcrshr said:


> Not a problem, it just seemed that you were emphasizing that anyone posting something of this nature was an idiot since it seems it is everywhere.
> 
> Apparently that is not how you meant it. Anyhow, it is a problem and i guess that there will be more pictures in the future of this issue.


Doesn't bucksnort deserve an apology also? He was nice enough to apologize basically for no wrong doing.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

heard today that illegals are headed home due to the low unemployment rate there. somewhere around 4% in mexico. guess it would be if theyre all here


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> LOL, now you know good & well that that title has absolutely no power. Thank goodness. I might be dangerous with power.


I'm sure you can ask for alittle power this one time:tongue:


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

so they cross the border (illegal) and the first thing they do is commit another crime!!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Dang, ya'll have lawn people at the ranch too?


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Doesn't bucksnort deserve an apology also? He was nice enough to apologize basically for no wrong doing.


I'm not on here to kiss ***. But if it will make YOU happy, im sorry. How about that? 

I guess that we have an apology police sector on the forum.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Don't yall miss the good'ol days when we had red?? We could be having us some fun...



buckcrshr said:


> I'm not on here to kiss ***. But if it will make YOU happy, im sorry. How about that?
> 
> I guess that we have an apology police sector on the forum.


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Don't yall miss the good'ol days when we had red?? We could be having us some fun...


Yeah, i bet. RED, GREEN, Whatever.

This is a public forum and everyone is entitled to an opinion. I know that there are some who think they run the forums and have all of the power.

The good'ol days were when there wasn't any forums, internet, cable tv. We could be having us some fun if people wouldn't throw out subtle hints that others should have something done to them.

Lets give him some green because we like his post and give the other some red, hell, lets ban this guy because I dont like his opinion. It is a crying shame that i cant get on here every once in a while and state an opinion without the "good'ol days boys" trying to regulate the forums to promote their opinion only.

(FYI......I'm not griping about bucksnort, just some who think that they rule the roost.)

If I must send a sincere apology after this post, please, will someone inform me?

:hairout:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Don't yall miss the good'ol days when we had red?? We could be having us some fun...


Aaaaaah, the good old days. Will this do?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I agree, whats up with these asss clowns anyway? Green for you!!



buckcrshr said:


> Yeah, i bet. RED, GREEN, Whatever.
> 
> This is a public forum and everyone is entitled to an opinion. I know that there are some who think they run the forums and have all of the power.
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

buckcrshr said:


> If I must send a sincere apology after this post, please, will someone inform me?
> 
> :hairout:


I really think you should, because you came out at him hard and probably hurt his feeling. What i suggest you do is make a sign that says "I am sorry bucksnort" and then take a picture of you holding it and post up here. That should be sufficient. otherwise, you will just be the same old internet basher looking for people to pounce on and hurt their feeling, apologize without remorse, and move on to your next victim.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I really think you should, because you came out at him hard and probably hurt his feeling. What i suggest you do is make a sign that says "I am sorry bucksnort" and then take a picture of you holding it and post up here. That should be sufficient. otherwise, you will just be the same old internet basher looking for people to pounce on and hurt their feeling, apologize without remorse, and move on to your next victim.


Not necessary Buckcrshr. (Just in case you were thinking about taking this "pot stirrer's" suggestion).


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

You guys should just leave a few shovels, 1x4's, rebar, a trowel and some sacrete by the feeder. When you go back you may have a nice slab patio built around it.

:biggrin:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Dang, ya'll have lawn people at the ranch too?


Now that is funny, too bad it didn't change the mood. nice try though TJ


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Nothing like a big bowl of fresh popcorn.............especially when its free !


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> You're totally taking my post out of context. I was posting to make a statement how bad the problem is out there. Please accept my apology. Did not mean at all for my post to come out derogatory. BTW, I've always considered Uvalde on the south side of 90 south Texas.


:brew: I can accept this........ why are we still talking about it ? :brew:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

We are thinking about next time leaving a note with my phone number, and seeing if they really want to work. Filling feeders, driving T posts, and moving stands is tough work. I will pay them in corn and beer, and supervise from the AC of the truck!


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *InfamousJ*  
_I really think you should, because you came out at him hard and probably hurt his feeling. What i suggest you do is make a sign that says "I am sorry bucksnort" and then take a picture of you holding it and post up here. That should be sufficient. otherwise, you will just be the same old internet basher looking for people to pounce on and hurt their feeling, apologize without remorse, and move on to your next victim._

Not necessary Buckcrshr. (Just in case you were thinking about taking this "pot stirrer's" suggestion).

Bucksnort, I wasn't going to follow that fellas lead. Besides, I figured that we had this behind us by now. Oh well........About the **** mexicans, Pistol, we need to see if they could atleast teach us to make good tamales and maybe some excellent corn tortillas out of the apple scented corn. That would be the cats meow.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LOL.. A number of years ago i was at the ranch working and a wet walked up on me at camp saying Policia and pointing down the road and then to himself. ''you want me to take you to the police?'' si si to police.... Well I was loaded and ready to go fill feeders so i put him in the back of the truck with a samich and a bottle of water... he helped me work around the ranch for a couple of hours and when we were down I headed into town with him jumping out and opening gates all the way... I dropped him off infront of the jail house and with a wave and a big gracias he walked right thru the front door... I was laughing my ace off as I drove away...



Pistol58 said:


> We are thinking about next time leaving a note with my phone number, and seeing if they really want to work. Filling feeders, driving T posts, and moving stands is tough work. I will pay them in corn and beer, and supervise from the AC of the truck!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

buckcrshr said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InfamousJ*
> _I really think you should, because you came out at him hard and probably hurt his feeling. What i suggest you do is make a sign that says "I am sorry bucksnort" and then take a picture of you holding it and post up here. That should be sufficient. otherwise, you will just be the same old internet basher looking for people to pounce on and hurt their feeling, apologize without remorse, and move on to your next victim._
> 
> ...


I like where your heads at! Apple corn homeade tamales, stuffed with fresh pulled pork off of the "Tuskers Ridge" blind!!

**** Im hungry now!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

buckcrshr said:


> Yeah, i bet. RED, GREEN, Whatever.
> 
> This is a public forum and everyone is entitled to an opinion.
> :hairout:


Now that's just funny considering where this thread is headed.


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

:an6:Get off your high horse BuckCrshr! The only bucks you have crushed are scrunch bucks anyway. Not everyone is mad at the World. Poor fellers just wanted a bite to eat. They put the lid on and left the peas.:fishy: Ha! Ha!


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

Hookset 101 said:


> :an6:Get off your high horse BuckCrshr! The only bucks you have crushed are scrunch bucks anyway. Not everyone is mad at the World. Poor fellers just wanted a bite to eat. They put the lid on and left the peas.:fishy: Ha! Ha!


whats up with the cute dolphin? ill call your dolphin:an6:and raise you a :an3:. Besides hookset101, when did the peanut gallery get to chime in on a conversation? Go back to soaking up the air conditioning so we can all hear on the news that everyone else needs to turn off the lights and a/c.

The mexicans wont even eat the peas. Thats funny right there.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I know one thing. The illegals wont have much water anymore at our camphouse after the erruption last week!! They are going to have to wash their deer corn down with stagnant Nueces river water.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I FINALLY figured out what "WMA" stands for on that stand...

WASTE MANAGEMENT AREA, after the rubbish that was left everywhere!!!

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------

